
A Rational Argument for the Existence of the Human Soul - ph0rque
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rabbi-adam-jacobs/rational-argument-human-soul_b_920558.html
======
toast76
FTA "Nonetheless, I submit that in absence of any compelling alternative and
with the obviousness of the reality of our self-awareness so manifestly
apparent -- it is the rational conclusion to draw."

So because we have no proof of either option (consciousness being a function
of the brain vs us having a soul), it must be the one that we choose to define
as being impossible to prove.

------
teovall
Since science hasn't entirely explained it yet, it must be supernatural. When
has that type of thinking ever worked in the past?

